# Fall is among us.... Biscayne Bay and Flamingo



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome as always! One day I'd like to plan a mutton trip with you! Keep the pics coming!

Andy


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot Andy. Give me a shout when ever! 

Tidesright


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

The very few things I miss about Miami are my family, biscayne bay, and flamingo....


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Capt. Dan those exact reasons are why I moved back home after living in Tampa for 3 years.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

AMAZING Bonefish photo!!!!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> Capt. Dan those exact reasons are why I moved back home after living in Tampa for 3 years.


My parents and sisters family have followed us over here as well as my wife's parents, so we do have some family. 

Miami and Tampa are really one and the same when it comes to activity... I don't think I could ever move back there... The traffic and crime is just a little too much for me to handle with the kids nowadays. I will happily stay right where I am


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

awesome! what areas of biscayne do you prefer?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thecaptlama I cover a lot of ground in a day I'm always following the tides. Each spot I fish hasn't a different point in the tide when it is the most productive. 

Tidesright


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That bonefish photo is one of the best fishing related photos I have ever seen. Nice work and great report as always.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

El9surf thanks so much for the kid words. My buddy Jason is a beast with a camera. I believe he will be making prints of this photo. 

Tidesright


----------

